# Halloween Party During Christmas



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Since I didn't have my usual Halloween party this year I'm seriously thinking about doing it in December and have a Nightmare Before Christmas type of party. I thought it would be difrent and I have always wanted to do it so why not extend the holiday even more? Than I can buy some killer decorations when they go on sale and use em' for the party. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I think that would be a great idea! I have often thought of doing NBC for my outdoor Christmas decorations.


----------



## djsmackmackey (Oct 3, 2008)

that's great! it'll be a nice coup against christmas, since it's invading on halloween's territory more and more each year. Half the stores I went to last night had moved halloween stuff to a small corner, and everything was christmas. Even the Spirit store had trees and wreaths instead of costumes.

Ok, so that last bit I made up. But the rest is true. I hate seeing so much christmas stuff this early. Next week we'll see Valentines Day decorations probably.


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

*nightmare before christmas party*

sounds like a good idea to me. *Check out this video* . Someone's home decorated in that theme.


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

*disney pic of NBC*

I also like this exterior shot that blends NBC with halloween, *click here.*


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

*"It's the most Wonderful Time of the Year!"*

Well, think about the lyrics of this perennial Christmas favorite...

There'll be parties for hosting 
Marshmallows for toasting 
And caroling out in the snow 
_There'll be scary ghost stories _
And tales of the glories of 
Christmases long, long ago...

And there is a tradition of ghosts and scary happenings being associated with the winter. The (second) most well known Christmas story is fraught with ghosts, prophecy and spirits of the undead - A Christmas Carol!

That being said, I wonder how your guests would take to such a theme. I know we completely change gears between Halloween and Christmas, and I'm happy to put away Halloween for a while. I guess it depends on the disposition of the guests...

Whatever you decide, best of luck!


----------



## Tatiana (Oct 21, 2008)

Ooooh I've been thinking of doing just that this Xmas! Although if I'm hoping to have any sort of impressive display I should have started months ago...two months isn't really long enough to build props...


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I would love to go a party like that. I think a lot of our friends would balk at the idea but I think it would be awesome. The video posted here is so cool!! I think I could celebrate Halloween every month of the year and I am sad that it is over. Good luck with your party!! Please post pics of your decor-would love to see 'em!


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Great idea.
I'll PM you my address for the invitation. LOL

Finn


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

I think its a great idea! 

My kids would love for me to do this as well. I am thinking of doing something like this next year for my daughters sweet 16 because she was born the week of Christmas.

if you think about it A Christmas Carol (original movie) was pretty freaky with all the ghosts.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

My friends seem to like the idea too. So it's probaly going to be on with the party. I just need to get some ideas together of what to do. I liked the video!


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

Sounds like an awesome plan... especially cashing in on the sales!

- Halloween wreaths would be an awesome start, there was a thread a while back with some amazing ideas. Combineing red ribbon with skulls faces / orange and black bows would look quite effective. 
- Gingerbread sliegh deorated with red eyed angry reindeer, gingerbread house with Santa CLAWZ again with red eyes (more like the one from Futurama). 
- Stockings with coal, and definately a fire burning. 
- Orange and black tinsel.
- Witches kitchen with christmas themed contents... mmm, get back to me on that one, no ideas forth coming as yet


Thats all ive got for now.
I'm so excited for you, keep us updated!! xx


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Great idea - awesome way to work Halloween into a X-Mas party. Keep us updated!


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

*This cupcake stand* reminds me of *"the Nightmare Before Christmas Poster"*


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

*spooky christmas decor*



MJDeadzines said:


> if you think about it A Christmas Carol (original movie) was pretty freaky with all the ghosts.


--I'm thinking about incorporating some ghosts into my christmas decorations. Possibly the ghost of christmas past. Or a ghost as a christmas caroler.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i think that would be really cool if you did it nightmare before christmas themed. I love mshelene holiday themed video that i love the decorations!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm throwing a Halloween Christmas party ay my house on Dec.13th. Its a party for the NC Haunters Group. Its fun to know I will be leaving so much of my Halloween stuff up for that party!

the Muffster


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

You can get a black Christmas tree - 7.5' Pre-Lit Ashley Black Tree : Target

Seriously thinking about getting this or spray painting a cheaper tree.


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

Spray painting a tree doesn't sound like a good idea to me. (isn't there fumes/off-gases). I'm going to do a halloween christmas tree but I don't know if a black tree would be good for me since some of my ornaments are orange and black. So I'm going to see if I can find my 3' green tree. I figure if I don't like it I could always put some spider webbing on it like on this page.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

There is floral spray paint which is safe enough to spray on live flowers and not kill them. So, we would probably use that on a fake tree and string LED lights on it. They don't give off very much heat, not like traditional lights. I think if we don't do this for our main tree, we will make a little one to put on the dining room table or something.


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

bought some Halloween Clearance (75% off) 4 ft black prelit tree at walgreens. They have a light up skull base. Pretty sweeet! I already set it up. lol I couldn't resist. I added some ghost tinsel I had and then some purple tinsel because its what I had and its my favorite color. I had one of those little screaming doll things and I'm using it for my tree topper/angel. lol 

Kiddo loves it and it cost me 5.00.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

mshelene said:


> Spray painting a tree doesn't sound like a good idea to me. (isn't there fumes/off-gases). I'm going to do a halloween christmas tree but I don't know if a black tree would be good for me since some of my ornaments are orange and black. So I'm going to see if I can find my 3' green tree. I figure if I don't like it I could always put some spider webbing on it like on this page.


I spary Painted my 6ft Christmas black tree three years and it's been fine. i do a xmas halloween tree every year.


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

MJDeadzines said:


> bought some Halloween Clearance (75% off) 4 ft black prelit tree at walgreens. They have a light up skull base. Pretty sweeet! I already set it up. lol I couldn't resist. I added some ghost tinsel I had and then some purple tinsel because its what I had and its my favorite color. I had one of those little screaming doll things and I'm using it for my tree topper/angel. lol
> 
> Kiddo loves it and it cost me 5.00.


--I couldn't find my 3' green tree so I went to walgreens and picked up that 4' black tree for $5. I like that the base lights up but I don't like that the tree isn't that stable. kind of wobbly if touched. But it looks good. I got some halloween ornaments super cheap at various stores after halloween.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Christmas is soo boring, go ahead GDfreak!
Have fun and let Santa be jealous of your party!


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Walmart has a 5ft black (they also have blue, pink and red) Christmas Tree.

Finn


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

mshelene said:


> --I couldn't find my 3' green tree so I went to walgreens and picked up that 4' black tree for $5. I like that the base lights up but I don't like that the tree isn't that stable. kind of wobbly if touched. But it looks good. I got some halloween ornaments super cheap at various stores after halloween.


Yea once I start putting gifts around it I'll probably grab some of my small exercise weights that I won't be using (lol) and stick them on the base and cover with a tree skirt. I think its meant for outdoors? It came it stakes.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

mshelene said:


> sounds like a good idea to me. *Check out this video* . Someone's home decorated in that theme.


*
I am in love with this idea I wont be doing it for Christmas but next year I think I have my theme for our Halloween party. Christmas tree and all. I also loved the idea of the three pumpkins making the snowman with the santa hat*


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

One Word, WICKED! I think it has to be the most Brilliant "C word" idea I've ever heard ( Christmas Idea) that is. Now that would be one xmas Party I'd actually consider attending. Go for it GD Freak, and please post pics if you do it, would love to see them.

And Dark Star, I love your idea of a NBC theme for outdoor decorations


----------

